# HELP WANTED: Sales Reps & Welders



## snowdestroyer (Aug 28, 2013)

WH Rose, a division of HP Fairfield, is expanding and growing. We are in immediate need of a entry-level salesman, senior salesman and three truck equipment installers at our Columbia, CT location.

We are having an open house on Wednesday, April 1 from 9am to 3pm. This is your chance to speak with our professionals about a career change.

Want to work for the best municipal and contractor equipment company in New England? Don't miss this event. Come as you are and bring plenty of resumes.

Location:
WH Rose
9 Route 66 East
Columbia, CT 06237

FMI: http://www.hpfairfield.com/blog/we-are-hiring


----------

